# OBX Long Tube Header owners, please step in....



## Iron Indian (Apr 22, 2011)

I know this is a long shot.... Just curious to see some honest opinions about them for the 05-06 GTOs. How was the install? How to the look and perform? How was the install? Got Pictures? I've love to see them.

I've heard good things about them from the G8 GT world and I know a guy locally who has a set, they look great and his car performs well.

Just curious about OBX LTs for these cars, thats all, thanks!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw a set on a C5 'vert with a Texas-Speed 5.3L CNC ported heads/cam package at my local speed shop. They looked good, but they were brand new. The owner called them "el-cheapos." lol. He had some stuff on his car I had never seen before, like a BBK intake manifold. The headers looked nice, but don't know much about them, I'm guessing they're not stainless or the owner wouldn't have said what he said?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

OBX are stainless. They are catless or with high flow cats.
I have a catless LT set on my 04 Z06. Fit and finish are very good. Also have an OBX axleback not yet installed, but looks
good.

Larry


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm considering Pacesetters or OBXs. Will be watching this thread.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I did a bunch of searching on this. From what I found... people will talk down on them because they aren't Kooks but haven't actually seen the OBX ones in person and have zero expereince with them on the GTO. The people that actually have OBX ones said they fit just fine. I haven't been able to find any dynos to see how they compare to the other brands though.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

i put a set of shorties on my 04 gto they look good sound good and are a lot less expensive.. if some one tells you that they can feel the diff. in performance between kooks and obx they are fool of crap lol lol lol and they were a direct fit....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Lulz. I don't think I'd buy a set of headers made in China.


----------



## wah wah (Feb 19, 2011)

Ive had my coated pacesetters,catless midpipes & flowmaster super 44's exhaust back & there great. Great fitment,sounds really tough,especially dropping off the throttle from about 80 mph..........Straight foward install. p/s out from the top & d/s out from the bottom. dropping the rack out & in was the labor intensive part.took me about 4.5 hours start to finish.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Poncho Dan said:


> Lulz. I don't think I'd buy a set of headers made in China.


If buying parts from China bothers you, you probably won't
be buying a new car.
The big three have been outsourcing parts to Mexico, Brazil,
Indonesia, etc, for years.
They have added China to the list.
Even some parts listed as Made in the USA,
have Chinese components in them.

Larry


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Alagreygoat speaks the truth! lol


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive been considering OBX Exhaust myself. Has anyone heard the note from the OBX Catback?? I may just do headers back and a different brand catback, but id like to keep the same brand throughout. Of course, money is an issue.


----------

